# NJ - Storm Damage / Tree Work



## Xtra (Sep 29, 2003)

If you need any tree work or storm damage clean up in Ocean or Monmouth County -- Call me. (cell # 732-232-6243)

Also I'm looking to hire another experienced climber and ground workers for this coming Spring.


----------

